# Hvac



## rberkem (Jun 11, 2020)

I have a two story house in Rhode Island. Looking at York vs. Armstrong.
The York is YXT48B215 vs an ARmstrong 4scu16LS. Both are 2 stage. Does this make a difference or should I go with the cheaper models?


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Do you have an installer?
If not, choose an independent installer before you select a unit. Word of mouth and customer service should be top criteria in selecting an installer, then trust their choice of equipment.
When I decide on a brand, I consider how popular a unit is in my area, with similar local weather conditions as mine. Buy what most independent pros install.
BTW, Armstrong is a Lennox company and York is a Johnson Controls company.
All manufacturers buy similar components from the same suppliers, so it's down to the assembly quality and the components quality. Many brands and parts are imported because all manufacturers are trying to maximize profits, the life blood of the industry.
Remember when Trump tried to help Carrier keep its plant in Indiana to save jobs back in 2015? Well, they took all the help they could get, and then moved the plant to Mexico.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

The higher end armstrong/lennox stuff is made in usa, i believe all the york stuff is made there too. 

If you have 2-story house on one system without zoning and the trunk ducts are in a basement/crawlspace, the second floor may struggle to cool on low due to reduced airflow.

Also, high seer may not be worth it in your area, the more basic units are cheaper to buy and fix. 


What kind of equipment do you have now? furnace and a/c - air handler and a/c? (if the latter, are you on straight resistance heat?)

The contractor is the most important consideration.


----------



## pwcopy (Aug 27, 2017)

19 years ago, I built a house in Southeast Michigan. The general, HVAC and plumbing contractor were the same guy. He installed a Janitrol furnace (which another HVAC guy called "Junkitrol") and Goodman A/C. At the time, Janitrol was a Goodman brand, long-since retired. Through some really bad winters and summers, the dynamic duo have stood the test, and are on duty to this day. The A/C unit had a hiccup the last 2 seasons, but a shot of electrical contact cleaner cleared it up. Goodman makes all their products in the U.S. under the Goodman and Amana (HVAC only, no appliances) brands. My two cents.


----------



## geenowalker (Aug 19, 2013)

"The contractor is the most important consideration." That and make sure the refrigerant using is going to be around for a while. Some of the new brands are interchangable with old refirgerants and the coil to the unit can be cleaned. Get a new coil anyway. 

As far as brand, Carrier makes and ownes Bryant. They come out of the same plant, with the same parts. The difference in expense is that if you have a warranty claim with Bryant, you call your (or your contractor) calls the local distributor for parts, and installs, you pay your contractor and get reimbursed by Carrier. Carrier deals with you and controls the local contractor side (sends their regional/local distributor (likely the same people as above), but they pay directly.

Point is, a sub brand and major brand are ususally very close with non unit operational differences.

As long as you buy a HVAC unit (Carrier, Trane, York, Johnson, etc) or their sub brand, you should be good. Run away from Kenmore or a brand that is not an HVAC company.


----------



## ThomsonMary (Jul 2, 2021)

That's an excellent question. I also had the same dilemma in choosing between 2 good models. Anyway, I would recommend you select YXT48B215 because I also have one. I never had any problems or any issues with it. I've learned a lot about HVAC when I've found out that the job as an HVAC engineer is very well paid. In 2019 I started to learn all kinds of tips and tricks for this profession. For me, it was a very great experience. I've learned a lot of new skills from https://www.vocationaltraininghq.com. You can also look there for some tips.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Do a manual J and a manual D. Read 'em and weep.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Every manufacture builds to a price point. The installer is the guy that makes it work.
Pic a installer with a stellar rep and see what he says to use.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

ThomsonMary said:


> .... .






quatsch said:


> ....






SW Dweller said:


> ... .


Thread is over a year old.


----------



## PaulFelder (Jan 22, 2021)

Has the OP ever answered? What did he do? My advice is not to go with the cheaper option because you will have to repair it a lot or even replace it.
I bought the cheaper ones, and I had to call ac repair tampa to fix my air conditioner. I hate that I made the decision to buy a cheaper air conditioner that broke fast. The guy that repaired it told me that I should replace it for the next year because there is a chance they will break again. You should always get the best stuff for your house because it makes no sense to change it all the time. Go for the best one you can find!


----------

